# Personality Pics!?



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 14, 2013)

There are so many questions asked daily on the forum, and definitely not near enough photos! I figured we'd spruce up the mix, bring some smiles, and share pictures of our shelled friends showing off some of their personality. Have at it!  

Here is my one and only tortoise, Echo, munching today in the sun!


----------



## mctlong (May 14, 2013)

Awww! Echo looks like he's smiling! 

This is Chief, the explorer (he's alot bigger now):






This is Indy, the escape artist trying to climb out (again).





This is Bellatrix, the shy one, hiding (as usual)





And this is Anakin, taking the path least traveled and getting stuck, hanging upside down. 
(She was fine, btw, except maybe a little embarrassed, LOL!).


----------



## luvpetz27 (May 14, 2013)

Those are great pics!!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 14, 2013)

the upside down one is just cute! Good pics and lovely torts you have!


----------



## ScottishFish (May 14, 2013)

I don't have any recent-ish ones, so here is my tort basking like a God again :L 




_'Or like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


Hmmm so the app wont upload the pic ...


_'Or like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


----------



## prc93 (May 14, 2013)

Apollo showing off his best old man face.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (May 14, 2013)

This is Milly. 
I love dandelions! 


I love gaps!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 14, 2013)

LeopardTortLover said:


> This is Milly.
> I love dandelions!
> 
> I love gaps!



ahhh beautiful leopard


----------



## pepsiandjac (May 14, 2013)

When i first had him he was a little bit shy


----------



## FLGirl41 (May 14, 2013)

Hehe these pictures are so great! Tortoises really do have very expressive faces.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 14, 2013)

prc93 said:



> Apollo showing off his best old man face.



he makes a cute old man


----------



## SBeanie (May 14, 2013)

Sky's "get off my lawn" pose


----------



## mctlong (May 14, 2013)

pepsiandjac said:


> When i first had him he was a little bit shy



Too cute! LOVE this pic!


----------



## srod (May 14, 2013)

Watching me with one eye open lol



Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## erica anne (May 14, 2013)

Franklin just couldn't stay awake...




Life is better with friends...




Enjoying a tasty treat...




Franklin is not thrilled we found his hiding spot!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 15, 2013)

nice pics everyone


----------



## hunterk997 (May 15, 2013)

My Russian tortoise exploring. It looks like she is trying to hide from me


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 15, 2013)

I love this thread! Great pics everyone!!


----------



## akp022 (May 15, 2013)

"I don't have time for manners where dandelions are concerned..."


"Get me outta here, she's trying to cook me!"


"I want out, what do you plan to do to make that happen?"


----------



## abclements (May 15, 2013)

Here's my Franklin! For some reason he deemed in necessary to climb around in the fake plant I have for him! Promised this isn't posed!


----------



## JoesMum (May 15, 2013)

prc93 said:


> Apollo showing off his best old man face.



This reminds me of this one of Joe 






As for personality, this is Joe versus his old enemy, the lawnmower





Mountaineering - the start of yet another successful attempt on the steps in to the kitchen


----------



## prc93 (May 15, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> prc93 said:
> 
> 
> > Apollo showing off his best old man face.
> ...


----------



## theelectraco (May 15, 2013)




----------



## lkwagner (May 15, 2013)

This is Squirt- 8 inches





This is my Craigslist rescue Flick 3.5in and 200g



This is crush- finally doing better after the respiratory infection he had when I got him at the reptile show 3.25 in and 150g


----------



## tiddles (May 15, 2013)

Tiddles enjoying the sun 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Andrea M (May 15, 2013)

Hokies 2 favourite pass times, eating & sleeping!


----------



## Zamric (May 15, 2013)

Flash Mob?




....As he was....




....as he is....


----------



## porter (May 15, 2013)

Here's a few of my reds  



























Just found a real oldie lol


----------



## RuthJanice (May 15, 2013)

Great picture! 



EchoTheLeoTort said:


> There are so many questions asked daily on the forum, and definitely not near enough photos! I figured we'd spruce up the mix, bring some smiles, and share pictures of our shelled friends showing off some of their personality. Have at it!
> 
> Here is my one and only tortoise, Echo, munching today in the sun!


----------



## george.T.tort (May 15, 2013)

My 2 fellas enjoying their new outdoor enclosure


----------



## jjsull33 (May 15, 2013)

This is master roshi my camo expert.... Took me like 10 min to find him in my yard, and I'm fairly certain he didn't move at all the whole time...




And this is tamachan supervising the dig site for the new pen.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 15, 2013)

very nice for everyone who recently posted. I love all the torts faces  Nice outdoor enclosures as well!


----------



## Maggie and Torie the Tort (May 15, 2013)

I love all of the pictures! These are some awsome Torts!!


----------



## jerbs (May 16, 2013)

Milo doing what he does best.


----------



## ElfDa (May 16, 2013)

True to her tortoise-y nature; Penny love to NOM!



No matter how far she wanders, while going "walkies"; she will always stop and check to make sure I'm still there. Fiercely independent, and brave... so long as Mommy is nearby. 



She also really wants to be a lap tortoise-- sometimes. She'll stand on your foot and gaze up at you when she wants attention. It's pretty darn cute.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (May 17, 2013)

Loving Penny! And all the others of course! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Joanne (May 17, 2013)

Grumpy McGrumperson.


----------

